# Another Project



## stew2002 (Sep 5, 2010)

Just wanted to put a few pics up of a project i've been working on for the past couple years.

I bought the 300zx Twin Turbo and finally got it back out the paintshop a couple weeks back :clap:

The 1st pic was the car when i bought it + i apologise for the poor quality of the first couple but it was getting dark


----------



## KM BlackGTR (Mar 17, 2009)

I've never seen so many vents !


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

Looks pretty mean! Where abouts you from mate? Think i seen one like that near me.


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

1000x better now  Not 100% feeling the rear wing but it doesn't take anything away from a now stunning 300zx


----------



## stew2002 (Sep 5, 2010)

D-Ranged said:


> Looks pretty mean! Where abouts you from mate? Think i seen one like that near me.



Just outside Glasgow mate


----------



## stew2002 (Sep 5, 2010)

Cliff J said:


> 1000x better now  Not 100% feeling the rear wing but it doesn't take anything away from a now stunning 300zx



Cheers mate, I kinda agree aswell I think it would maybe look better smoothed without the spoiler


----------



## nismo.gt500 (Apr 19, 2007)

Stunning.. :bowdown1:

Is that lambo orange?


----------



## Falco (Oct 17, 2010)

those 300zx's remind me of some bugatti in some way, dunno why, maybe its the front.
anyway, car looks stunning!


----------



## stew2002 (Sep 5, 2010)

nismo.gt500 said:


> Stunning.. :bowdown1:
> 
> Is that lambo orange?



Nah its Candy Paint, i got it from Alsa Corp | The World's Most Exotic Paints and Finishes - True Gold Candy its called, it looks unbelievable when the sun hits it, the pictures dont do it justice


----------

